# Notloudenuf's Minimalist Milan



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

This is my 2006 Mercury Milan. I pretty much love this car. Minimalist Milan is my attempt at a witty title and it sums up my approach to the system. The equipment I have has been accumulated over my 15 or so years in car audio. It has all seen at least 2 cars, some of it 3.
Equipment List:
Head unit - factory 6 CD in-dash MP3
Front stage - Diamond Audio M661 6.5" component set (passive)
Rear fill - Alpine 5x7 Type S coaxials (faded down to nearly nothing)
Sub - Diamond Audio M5 12" SVC
Amp for front - PPI PC 275 (hi-level to RCA inputs)
Sub amp - Alpine MRV-T757

The car:

















I am working on this as time allows. The plan is to install the front stage first. Then the wiring, the amps, and finally build the fiberglass sub box for the trunk. I have no timeline on how long all this is going to take me and I have set no deadline, this may not be a good thing. I have had the car since August of last year and just got around to installing the front stage.

Here is what Ford/Visteon put in the front doors, 5x7 component set








the woofer and crossover. The woofer is a shallow mount variety compared to the rear door speaker can't really figure out why because there is a ton of room behind them.








The new speakers going in their place Diamond M661 from 2000 or '01 I think.

































I'll post more tomorrow when I get more time.
I am open to any and all suggestions here. I want to do this install "Right the first time" and I know there is a lot of knowledge here on this forum.
Thanks for looking :cheesy:


----------



## phantomtides (Nov 11, 2008)

Y'know... it's just possible the install will sound better than the stock equipment! LOL.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Here's some more that I've been working on lately.....

I have deadened both front doors now. I got a little busy doing the work and not documenting it sorry about that but it wasn't all that exciting. :laugh:








That picture was when I was just starting but I got 1 full layer and doubled up some areas of the outer door skin. Then did the back and front of this panel, the removable inner door skin.








Chuylers Mazda6 install work log on how to remove the inner door skin works the same way for this car. THANKS CHUYLER! :thumbsup:

Before I get started on the door speaker install this is a time when I would like to thank FoMoCo for making the door panel the way they did.... :mean: can you sense the sarcasm? Well they decided that aiming the door speaker down and towards the firewall was a good idea. Seen here.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

The door panel is also formed this way so I just decided to go with it and make it work the best way I could. So I started with everyone's favorite HDPE cutting boards.








Is your speaker baffle DISHWASHER SAFE?????? and does it come with a LIFETIME WARRANTY?????? :laugh:









I made a template a long time ago when these speakers were installed in my Ranger and decided to dig it out to use again.








After tracing out the template and cutting it out with a jigsaw I was left with this.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Because the cutting boards are very thin (yet still stiff) I used t-nuts. Also the threaded inserts I found would have stuck out on one side or the other.
















I used 4 t-nuts and had to space them the way you see because they have to fit the 5x7 hole that looks like this.









I debated on even showing you guys this for the flaming I will get (and probably deserve) but here goes anyway.
Right now these speakers are running on deck power and running new speaker wire into the door is in the plan but OMG it's gonna be a mega-b*tch. So I looked at the factory harness for the speaker and filed down some pins to fit in there for a solution.








Inserted into the speaker plug








The speaker mounted in the door









That's all the pictures I have for now. I'm outside working on it most of the day so check back later for more updates.


----------



## B_Rich (Mar 29, 2009)

Wtf dude! That is so jank! I can't believe you would do something like that!

GOSH!








 lol I'm jp man. Looks like a great start! Good choice on the Diamonds as well


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

Notloudenuf said:


> The speaker mounted in the door


Is that a gap above the speaker between the speaker and the baffle? If so, your midbass performance will definitely suffer.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Tonyguy said:


> Is that a gap above the speaker between the speaker and the baffle? If so, your midbass performance will definitely suffer.


No gap that's the gasket material. 

Thanks for looking


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

Notloudenuf said:


> No gap that's the gasket material.
> 
> Thanks for looking


good. i was hoping it wasn't a gap. Good work so far.


----------



## SQCherokee (Mar 5, 2008)

I thought for a second there that u were like me and couldn't draw a straight line when tracing something with a marker.


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

just FYI there is a Metra speaker adapter that SHOULD work for you...72-5600 visually looks very close.. might check it out.

Rob


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

Notloudenuf said:


> Right now these speakers are running on deck power and running new speaker wire into the door is in the plan but OMG it's gonna be a mega-b*tch.


Ah, the infamous Molex Plug. I got lucky, my Ford was built at the Kentucky plant during 04-05 so I dont have one of those damn plugs, just a rubber boot. Lucky me. 

I had to deal with the molex when installing a system in my brother's Escape though...it was a pain to say the least.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

mSaLL150 said:


> Ah, the infamous Molex Plug. I got lucky, my Ford was built at the Kentucky plant during 04-05 so I dont have one of those damn plugs, just a rubber boot. Lucky me.
> 
> I had to deal with the molex when installing a system in my brother's Escape though...it was a pain to say the least.


Any suggestions? I have seen people drill out the plugs in other cars  I'm pretty scared to do that. There are no other Fusions/Milans/Zephyrs on here or Cardomain. Lots of these cars but mostly just show 2-12's in a box in the trunk


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

I got a question before I go too much further. I bought some Van Ayken non-hardening clay. Should I use this clay around the plastic speaker mount pictured here?

















What would I need to do to make the clay stay and provide a noticeable benefit?


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

If you guys will excuse me for a few minutes I need to ***** about myself. I have worked a little bit on this project. I have ran the power, speaker, remote, and RCA wires but have not terminated anything. I spent from 10:30 am until 5pm yesterday working on my amp rack and got nothing visible accomplished. 
My plan for the amp rack is just a board mounted to the rear deck and the amps screwed to that. I had the board cut out and I thought all the wire holes drilled so I carpeted it. Well I had missed a pretty big important wire hole so I had to cut through the carpet and drill that hole. The amp rack will be upside down so I am trying to feed the wires through the holes and hold up the board and remember everything so I think I have made this the most complicated way I could have.

I need some motivation. :mean:


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

A minor update....I finished the amp rack 

Like I said in my b*tch post above its a carpeted board mounted under the rear deck. 

Here are some finished product pics

























Here is the PPI PC275 mounted to the rack








This is where the Alpine MRV-T757 will be mounted when I get my sub box built









That was all today. I got 4ga. through the firewall. I had to take the battery out to get to the spot where it goes through. I got all the speaker wires hooked up but I have no signal.
The PC275 has hi-level inputs by putting RCA's onto regular speaker wire and plugging it into the RCA inputs. I tried it but got no signal. I quit for the day at that time. I think its my homemade RCA-speaker level adapters so I'm gonna pick up a twisted pair cable and cut the ends off to use instead. I also noticed when I tried this that none of my speakers worked so there is also the chance that I tapped into the wrong wires for speaker level input....

BTW it was hot as anything today, my neighbor recorded a max of 103 and 100 at 5pm


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Notloudenuf said:


> I got a question before I go too much further. I bought some Van Ayken non-hardening clay. Should I use this clay around the plastic speaker mount pictured here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What clay does is provide a little stiffness in this situation as well as maybe making some of the lower octave resonances not seem so noticeable then before. Kind of goes on the "heavier stuff is harder to set into motion then lighter stuff" type of science. 

Clay has wax in it so once you press it down it's not going to move. I'd pack both sides of the adapter (in and out) and also pack some back behind it on the inside part of the door. 
Looks like that steel section it's mounted to might resonate against the red part of the door. If so, you can either decouple it using thin foam, spread your clay out to about 1/4" along the whole thing to make it harder to move, or do both. I personally think clay is a lousy decoupler and would never recommend using it as such.


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

Mid-school PPi rocks!


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

syd-monster said:


> Mid-school PPi rocks!


Sweet! I'm world famous!


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

I HAVE SIGNAL TO MY AMP! I got the speaker wires from the factory deck run into the RCA inputs and I now have an amplified front stage. I'm pretty excited. It's been ~5 years since I've had a real system in a car. 

I hope to work on my sub box some this weekend. It's already about 30-50% complete.








This one is temporary until I can get a fiberglass box molded into the side panel.


----------



## wild_eye (Oct 15, 2007)

That's some nice equipment and good fab work.

Just a heads up........ There could be a heat issue with the amp. This is just from what I have read in the past but it is recommended that you try to avoid installing amps upside down. Since heat rises, the heat from the amps components will be going up towards the amps board instead of going away from it.....
That is a badass old-school amp (ppi rocks) so it might take the heat. If the amp has thermal protection it might kick in.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

wild_eye said:


> That's some nice equipment and good fab work.
> 
> Just a heads up........ There could be a heat issue with the amp. This is just from what I have read in the past but it is recommended that you try to avoid installing amps upside down. Since heat rises, the heat from the amps components will be going up towards the amps board instead of going away from it.....
> That is a badass old-school amp (ppi rocks) so it might take the heat. If the amp has thermal protection it might kick in.


Thanks for the kind words. I have thought about this and I am just going to see how it goes. The amp has plenty of air space around it and eventually the sub is going in there too so it will be moving some air. These amps never really got hot in any of the other installs I've had them in but there is a first time for everything.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks to FoxPro5 for the recommendations about clay. I packed clay around the plastic baffle and used the remainder of my deadener to "seal" it to the baffle. The plastic does not have that hollow sound anymore. It sounds more like my exterior door skins when I tap on it.

Mounted my Alpine amp today and finished the piece of total crap scrapped together sub box. The box was gonna be temporary anyway but after I got it together and looked at what I did I'm embarrassed by it. :mean: I figured I would go ahead and post it anyway.

Amp Rack








Alpine Amp








Amp rack from outside


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

And now the sub box :blush: :worried:

































Hopefully this fall I will have all my fiberglassing materials together to have a go at building a better box.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Low_e_Red (Aug 23, 2008)

Few things:

1) You need a processor of some sort (3Sixty.2). There is a bass management in the radio, and it will plateau the bass out at half volume. 

2) Normally by most of the molex's theres a separate grommet, you should be able to go through there. 

3) How exactly are you running the wires through?

4) Get the Xover out the door.

5) If you arent thrilled with the way Ford aimed the old speaker why not remove that plastic piece and fab up a new mount? Wouldnt that make better sense??

6) Be careful about heat on those amps. 

7) The pins is pretty ghetto, remove those and tap into the wires (solder)

Otherwise nice start, I love the car.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Low_e_Red said:


> Few things:
> 
> 1) You need a processor of some sort (3Sixty.2). There is a bass management in the radio, and it will plateau the bass out at half volume.
> 
> ...


1) This is in the future. Budget does not fit one of those now. Do you know where I can find more specific info about the head unit?

2&3) I tapped in behind the radio rather than run new wires.

4) No problems yet but I hear you.

5) I'll live with the aiming for now, just wanted to complain about something

6) I check the amps regularly. Thinking about adding a fan.

7) I agree. That's next on the list.

Thanks for the constructive criticism


----------



## Low_e_Red (Aug 23, 2008)

Notloudenuf said:


> 1) This is in the future. Budget does not fit one of those now. Do you know where I can find more specific info about the head unit?
> 
> 2&3) I tapped in behind the radio rather than run new wires.
> 
> ...


Np. Im a huge Ford Fanatic. 

But if you have any questions regarding that radio setup, let me know. I should be able to help you and/or direct you to the proper channels.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

NLE: I saw your avatar and it looks like the car got smashed. What happened, and will there be continuing progress or is it getting replaced?

Jay


----------



## mosconiac (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks for posting about your build. I have a white 2006 Milan (same interior colors even) and always appreciate seeing how others try to improve that awful OEM system. I'm still in the planning stages for mine. Love the car, hate the stereo. MPG's are suffering this winter though! 

BTW, my Milan's front end looked like for a while after I killed a deer a few months back. Looks brand new now that EVERYTHING on the front has been replaced. I assume your pics in the thread are "post-surgery".


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

JayinMI said:


> NLE: I saw your avatar and it looks like the car got smashed. What happened, and will there be continuing progress or is it getting replaced?
> 
> Jay


I hit a deer back on 12/11/09 and got the car back exactly 5 weeks later. EVERYTHING from the doors forward got replaced, including the air box, radiator and mount, and the fuse box. She is back to 100% now and as good as new.

Everything is still in the car except the sub box. I took it out the night I had the car towed to the body shop for repair. 1) so it wouldn't get stolen and 2) it looked like total crap and took up too much space. 

The only thing I have planned is to install either my existing Eclipse CD3422 or a new head unit and build a fiberglass sub box in the passenger corner of the trunk.



mosconiac said:


> Thanks for posting about your build. I have a white 2006 Milan (same interior colors even) and always appreciate seeing how others try to improve that awful OEM system. I'm still in the planning stages for mine. Love the car, hate the stereo. MPG's are suffering this winter though!
> 
> BTW, my Milan's front end looked like for a while after I killed a deer a few months back. Looks brand new now that EVERYTHING on the front has been replaced. I assume your pics in the thread are "post-surgery".


Hey mosconiac, those deer really make a mess. This car is really easy to build a stereo in, I guess you can see I have made compromises that some guys on here would not. Overall I'm happy, I know that the head unit is the real limiting factor now. 

I plan on doing some very preliminary work on the sub box this weekend if it's not raining.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Notloudenuf said:


> The only thing I have planned is to install either my existing Eclipse CD3422 or a new head unit and build a fiberglass sub box in the passenger corner of the trunk.


I never thought I would quote myself in a thread but there's a first time for everything. :laugh:

I just bought a Alpine MRV-F407 off of a member on here and will be going active on my Diamond component set. Anyone know the crossover frequencies that are in the passive crossover so I have a starting point?

So new plans are:
1) install F-407 and run separate woofer and tweeter wires
2) build sub box
3) install CD3422
4) tune


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

I started on the sub box today (I am not good at this)


































And the "Home Depot front lip" mod


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

So new plans are:
*BOLD = Completed*
1) *install F-407 and run separate woofer and tweeter wires*
2) build sub box
3) *install CD3422*
4) tune

Coming along slowly. I'll post some pictures of the head unit this weekend and the finished amp rack.

Running wire through the molex plug was not fun


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

A few pictures of what the head unit and amp rack if anyone is paying attention.









Amp rack is hard to see but here it is

























The first version of my sub box is scrap. Way too many air bubbles and flying glass.


----------



## jorgegarcia (Mar 8, 2008)

Notloudenuf said:


> A few pictures of what the head unit and amp rack if anyone is paying attention.


Yes sir, I'm paying attention specially to that amp rack. I bought some new amps and I'm planning to do the exact same thing on my sedan.



Notloudenuf said:


> The first version of my sub box is scrap. Way too many air bubbles and flying glass.


I hear you, even tho I've done some FG boxes for friends I can't get past the first or second layer of mat on mine.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

jorgegarcia said:


> Yes sir, I'm paying attention specially to that amp rack. I bought some new amps and I'm planning to do the exact same thing on my sedan.
> 
> I hear you, even tho I've done some FG boxes for friends I can't get past the first or second layer of mat on mine.


Thanks Jorge. The amp rack is obviously super simple. A board with holes cut in it for the wires, amps screwed to the board, board screwed under the rear deck. :laugh:

I'm debating the molded in fiberglass box or just a square box rear firing with a trim panel on the front. Suggestions?


----------



## jorgegarcia (Mar 8, 2008)

I currently have a wedge enclosure for a 10" in the exact same location you want your FG box. Why? because when it was butted up to the rear seat I lost the ability to fold the seat to get tripods or 9' race clocks and the likes. As a bonus the change of location made the sub responce less agresive and blends better with the still stock front speakers.

I've had my car for 4 years, in that time I've been "playing" with configurations for my sound system, I'm affraid that when the process is finished I would have bougth another car. So don't debate much more on what to do. If I had the "balls" I would go FG, for integration and space saving I don't see a better option.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

I've been working on my box lately. Here are a few pics.
I did not have to scrap the first mold. Angle grinders fix mistakes.


----------



## ungo4 (Jun 5, 2009)

So, what kind of material is that your using? It looks dense and kind of thick. You'll want to really soak it with resin to make sure it wets out all the way through the material on the whole box to be strong. Also make sure you build up the thickness to make sure the enclosure will not flex anywhere. It looks good so far. I told you an angle grinder could help you out.

Tim


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

That is a fleece blanket I picked up from Dollar General seasonal closeout. I soaked it down with resin last night and it hardened up pretty nice. I'm going to build up many more layers of mat and resin to strengthen the face. 
The mold side is 3/8 min to 5/8 thick. It is dead sounding when you knock on it. I hope the rest of it turns out as good.

Thanks for your advice. I am still pretty nervous since this is my first REAL fiberglass work. I'm having a good time learning stuff though.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

More work on the box this weekend:
In progress
















Added some fiberglass gel to smooth out around the ring

















and installed in the car

























I'm going to pick up some carpet sometime this week and get it covered.
I need to adjust the bolt a little but other than that I think it turned out pretty good.


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

Wow that looks much better! If your trunk color is anything like mine, make sure you get the cabinet cloth if you get it from parts express 

Parts-Express.com:Cabinet Carpet Charcoal Yard 54" Wide | cabinet carpet speaker carpet trunkliner carpet trunk liner

The dark grey stuff they advertise is misleading in color.

Be sure to comment on how the sub sounds! Have you had it mounted anywhere else before? I'm curious to know how subs sound compared to closer to the rear like I have mine temporarily.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

jooonnn said:


> Wow that looks much better! If your trunk color is anything like mine, make sure you get the cabinet cloth if you get it from parts express
> 
> Parts-Express.com:Cabinet Carpet Charcoal Yard 54" Wide | cabinet carpet speaker carpet trunkliner carpet trunk liner
> 
> ...


That's the exact color I need. I will probably pick it up from my buddy's shop here in town but thanks for the link in case he doesn't have any.

I have not had the sub hooked up before now. The old box shown in the build log (Page 1)...I'm not sure it ever played. I had the factory radio at the time and I think there is enough bass limiting circuitry in it that it never saw any material to play.

*BOLD *= Completed
*1) install F-407 and run separate woofer and tweeter wires*
*2) build sub box*
2a) carpet box
*3) install CD3422*
4) tune (constantly in progress)

I need to post up some pics of the American International dash kit. It looks 100x better IMO than the Scoshe Kit that I have pictured.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## ungo4 (Jun 5, 2009)

That box turned out nice dude! Glad to see you jumping in and getting your feet wet working w/fiberglass. There's only so much you can learn from looking at somebody else's work. The best way to learn is to just do it. I learned as much from screwing up as I did from getting things right. Props to you.

Tim


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

ungo4 said:


> That box turned out nice dude! Glad to see you jumping in and getting your feet wet working w/fiberglass. There's only so much you can learn from looking at somebody else's work. The best way to learn is to just do it. I learned as much from screwing up as I did from getting things right. Props to you.
> 
> Tim


Thanks Tim. I appreciate your comments.
Once I got going, it got easier. Projects are sometimes overwhelming before you actually start them. (My Dad calls this 'Dread Time') By the time I was finished I felt like I had gotten the hang of it.....maybe not :laugh:

Looking forward to the next meet so all of you guys can hear it.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Carpeted the box and this version of my system is finished (OMG did I just say that?)

































The better dash kit


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

That looks really good, i'm impressed with the finished box really, it makes me not as nervous to start with my fiberglassing this summer though... Glad to know i'm not the only one who gets a little nervous when trying new things


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

MTopper said:


> That looks really good, i'm impressed with the finished box really, it makes me not as nervous to start with my fiberglassing this summer though... Glad to know i'm not the only one who gets a little nervous when trying new things


Thanks. Nothing to be nervous about anymore. Do all your planning and think everything through. The rest is a piece of cake.


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

nice job! well done, you should be happy with that.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

That box did turn out very well - very clean install all the way around. I really liked the way your car sounded without the sub - I can't wait to hear it now. Great job! I'll give you a shout about getting together some weekend in the near future just to do some listening.

J


----------



## dapert (Feb 22, 2006)

Seeing this makes me want to pull my M661's out of the box and put them back to use in the wife's ride.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Notloudenuf said:


> Carpeted the box and this version of my system is finished (OMG did I just say that?)


2 weeks later.....my 9887 is on the way.  

Thanks for the kind words, sydmonster, bertholomey, and dapert


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Did I dig this up? Wondered if you did more on this. I built your amp rack upside down, see my build log "pair of pyle 15s IB..." Box looks nice, I know I looked at this in this or another thread because I have a T757 and T407 sitting here on the shelf. Problem is when I am not in the car (like in the yard or working on a project out back) I use the car sometimes, and I turn the rears all the way up so I prefer the same power on them as the fronts or close anyway. Guess I could get another 407 some day and mono the rears lol. So how is it sounding?


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

sqshoestring said:


> Did I dig this up? Wondered if you did more on this. I built your amp rack upside down, see my build log "pair of pyle 15s IB..." Box looks nice, I know I looked at this in this or another thread because I have a T757 and T407 sitting here on the shelf. Problem is when I am not in the car (like in the yard or working on a project out back) I use the car sometimes, and I turn the rears all the way up so I prefer the same power on them as the fronts or close anyway. Guess I could get another 407 some day and mono the rears lol. So how is it sounding?


Of all the systems I have had, I like this one the best. I like pretty much everything about it. Those Alpine amps are workhorses. I'm glad to have them.

I don't have any rear speakers but I know what you mean, volume is always nice when you are using your car as a boom box.


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

notloudenuf - just found this thread. Nice build! I'm looking for almost the same thing: minimal and retaining as much trunk space/functionality as possible. I'd love to do a FG box like that. How did you secure it in the trunk? 

Have you had any heat issues with the amps being upside down? That would be a useful method of mounting them while keeping space, if it works.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

drocpsu said:


> notloudenuf - just found this thread. Nice build! I'm looking for almost the same thing: minimal and retaining as much trunk space/functionality as possible. I'd love to do a FG box like that. How did you secure it in the trunk?
> 
> Have you had any heat issues with the amps being upside down? That would be a useful method of mounting them while keeping space, if it works.


Thanks.
The box is secured with a bolt through the inside of the box. On the passenger side when you pull back the carpet there is a vertical brace that has a few holes punched in it. I put a carriage bolt through one of the holes and used a nut and washer to secure it. Then lined up the box with the bolt and drilled a hole for the bolt to go into the box. I then used another big flat washer, lock washer and nut to secure the box. You have to pull the woofer to be able to remove the box.

No issues with the amps upside down. The 757 has a built-in fan. The summers here in NC aren't exactly cool and I have cranked it for a while and gone back and checked and they are just warm. No warmer than when they were in my Blazer.

You a Penn State grad? My boss went to Penn State.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm pretty happy with my similar but IB setup. Two PC case fans and they stay pretty cool, or cooler than sitting on the floor with no fan or rack at all. Still not swapped amps but its cold here now lol. I almost had a T707 alpine one day and missed a cheap F345 I could have bridged two of those.


----------



## gumbysmoke (Jan 12, 2011)

Sweet build man.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

A few minor updates.

I installed the 9887 back in May.

















And today I installed a grill over the subwoofer


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Very nice updates. You have done such a brilliant job with the tuning of the 9887. I need you to come over and tune my wife's Pilot. 

Again, I really enjoyed listening to your car at the last meet. This is one of the very best cars I have heard!


----------



## Fus1on (Feb 25, 2011)

Subscribing for future updates .....Thanks for posting your build and sharing the 411 on the front lip info install with me, you have given us Milan/Fusion owners some great ideas. I loved your pics on Photobucket up until I got to #79 ... ouch!


----------



## torquelover (Jan 25, 2011)

Fellow CD3 owner subscribing. I see your dash bezel and vents are horizontally misaligned just like my car and others I have seen, lol. I am tempted to throw in some Infinity 6.5" coaxes I have laying around. How did the stock HU sound with upgraded speakers? Lose any bass going to the smaller round drivers?


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

91SHO said:


> Subscribing for future updates .....Thanks for posting your build and sharing the 411 on the front lip info install with me, you have given us Milan/Fusion owners some great ideas. I loved your pics on Photobucket up until I got to #79 ... ouch!


Hey thanks for checking it out. The front lip looks better than I would have thought considering what it is. 
The only future plan I really have is to add L(minus)R rear fill via a miniDSP. I am slow to do this because of the noise issues with the miniDSP and I rarely drive the car now since I got a company assigned vehicle. In addition a few minor things like fixing my dash kit (hard to open/close the flip down face) and maybe the Big 3 upgrade.
Pic #79 was over a year ago, everything is good now 



torquelover said:


> Fellow CD3 owner subscribing. I see your dash bezel and vents are horizontally misaligned just like my car and others I have seen, lol. I am tempted to throw in some Infinity 6.5" coaxes I have laying around. How did the stock HU sound with upgraded speakers? Lose any bass going to the smaller round drivers?


The stock HU is crap IMO. I had no bass with factory speakers and the stock HU and no bass with aftermarket speakers, an amp, and the factory HU. No bass was "lost" since there is none allowed by the factory built-in EQ :laugh:

You can have very strong midbass with these cars since there are basically no holes in the door panels. Its not a sealed box but more of a true IB setup in the doors.


----------



## Fus1on (Feb 25, 2011)

That miniDSP sounds really interesting, their website is now ATM but there is a excellent write up on here.


----------



## ethankoehler (Apr 20, 2011)

"And the "Home Depot front lip" mod"

(sorry i can't quote your image as i'm too new on the forum)


please post more about this or a link to anything you have on it. it would be greatly appreciated! 

what is it made of and how did you create your template? i'd love to do this


----------



## Fus1on (Feb 25, 2011)

This is what he sent me when I inquired about it.



> I used the rubber garage door seal and used dbl sided tape and small self drilling screws to get it to stay.


Link to product @ Home Depot to get Model # 03723
MD Building Products 9 Ft. Black Garage Door Bottom - 03723 at The Home Depot

This mod is pretty popular 
md rubber garage door bottom home depot - Google Search


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

ethankoehler said:


> "And the "Home Depot front lip" mod"
> 
> (sorry i can't quote your image as i'm too new on the forum)
> 
> ...





Fus1on said:


> This is what he sent me when I inquired about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That pretty much covers it.  It is a rubber garage door seal. It is flexible and you basically put it on the flat spot of your front bumper cover using dbl side tape and screws to hold it in place.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I think every car forum has some version of that. I know it was on the Neon forums I used to frequent, and I believe I've seen it mentioned on the Genesis Coupe forums I'm on now.

Jay


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

I need some of that for my garage door, the rubber in the slide in track keeps shrinking and leaving the end of the door open. Yes seen that lip thing for a few different cars. Anyway, I used that plastic edger you put around trees in your grass to make a spoiler and side aprons for a car. Now going to look at some floor molding I heard works for fender flares, for an off road project. Sure is fun to use stuff for the wrong thing. I also got this big PC fan that is supposed to be real quiet, I may have to hack a larger hole in my amp rack for it. Will post if its ideal.


----------



## upgrayedd (Apr 19, 2011)

Looks Nice and simple. I really like this install. Looks like you also have an escape. Wife has an 05, bought it used with a ton of miles in 07, it has been shockingly trouble free. Love it. Thought about picking up a fusion/milan for myself a few times.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

One upgrade I have been thinking about for quite some time is rear fill. Well I got a good deal on a little Alpine amp and then found a used miniDSP, so I decided to give it a shot.
The speakers are in the rear doors Alpine SPS-57C2...here's a shot of the door









I then installed my Alpine 3513S, no room on the existing amp rack so I tucked it up into the corner of the rear deck









Then I mounted the miniDSP into a project box from Radio Shack. It is currently running off of a 9V battery while I screw around with it, I didn't want to have to fight with noise and then find out I didn't like it anyway.

















I have not purchased the software yet (duh) but it is running off of the previous owner's L-R 20ms delay software patch. I tried it out on a few tracks and I am interested to see how far I can take it. The first impressions are that it makes everything louder and I can definitely hear the delay but it will take some tweaking.
I will keep you updated as I experiment with it.


----------



## Fus1on (Feb 25, 2011)

Dang you, You are going to end up buying an amp with more channels ... i'm interested in seeing where you go with this.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

One upgrade I have been thinking about for quite some time is rear fill. 

I ended up not liking the rear fill via the miniDSP. 
It is a very easy piece of equipment to use. The software is stupid easy and has all the tools that you need to set up rear fill. I ran it off a 9V battery so I never had any noise issues while I was running it. 
I found that if I had the individual gains (yes each channel has an individual gain at the speaker level) up loud enough to hear the speakers the image was drawn towards the rear. If I turned it down so that the sound was in front of me I no longer heard any ambiance or width increase. It was like not having rear fill then. 

In a few tracks with the rear fill set up, I did sense a slight increase in stage width; but it was only perception because it was just the rear speakers pulling the Left and Right cues toward the rear. It was more of a 'wraparound' effect than the stage extending outside of the windows. I had a goal and was expecting the stage width to extend past the windows but I did not get that sense and I realize that rear fill (in my system) is not going to create this effect.

Look for a 'For Sale' thread soon.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

The first step is admitting there was a problem. No you can start down the path to recovery.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Notloudenuf said:


> One upgrade I have been thinking about for quite some time is rear fill.
> 
> I ended up not liking the rear fill via the miniDSP.
> It is a very easy piece of equipment to use. The software is stupid easy and has all the tools that you need to set up rear fill. I ran it off a 9V battery so I never had any noise issues while I was running it.
> ...


Interesting. 

I had the idea of running a center channel speaker in the rear deck of the fusion. Cross it over to mostly vocal, run it mono, and delay the crap out of it. If I had another channel I would do L-R.. but for the moment it's not going to cost me anything but time to try it out.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

That is odd, my rears are in a similar location and seem to add width no problem. They are so low and close to my seat they hardly seem behind me even when going strong, but I am taller the seat is back quite a bit. Since I changed out all the drivers it does not meld as well as it used to but still works ok. Maybe one day I can change out the fronts again like I want and it will help, have the smaller comps I used to run and want to use a midbass with them. They were a little more clear on the top end, the stock locations seem to need more top end to work right. I use no processing on them, did have TA going and dead battery one day killed the settings and I didn't bother to do it again. It made the midbass weaker and its lacking to start with.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

BowDown said:


> Interesting.
> 
> I had the idea of running a center channel speaker in the rear deck of the fusion. Cross it over to mostly vocal, run it mono, and delay the crap out of it. If I had another channel I would do L-R.. but for the moment it's not going to cost me anything but time to try it out.


Best of luck to you. I just never got it to where I wanted it. (In)Experience was more than likely the biggest contributing factor here. I recommend reading up on the Haas (sp?) effect. There are several very good threads on here regarding (L-R) Rear Fill. Here's a good one http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/how-articles-provided-our-members/81191-rear-fill-speakers.html



sqshoestring said:


> That is odd, my rears are in a similar location and seem to add width no problem. They are so low and close to my seat they hardly seem behind me even when going strong, but I am taller the seat is back quite a bit. Since I changed out all the drivers it does not meld as well as it used to but still works ok. Maybe one day I can change out the fronts again like I want and it will help, have the smaller comps I used to run and want to use a midbass with them. They were a little more clear on the top end, the stock locations seem to need more top end to work right. I use no processing on them, did have TA going and dead battery one day killed the settings and I didn't bother to do it again. It made the midbass weaker and its lacking to start with.


Probably my inexperience. My seat is all the way back too. My left hip was almost even with the left rear speaker. The speakers were Type-S Alpine coaxs and they surely don't have the same tonal sound as my front speakers. I was just never satisfied. Maybe you can ride to NC and I can hear 1 that does it right. :blush:


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

I enjoyed getting to meet you and hear your car at the meet yesterday. Very clean and detailed. I really liked how snare drums sounded, among other things.

I also like the sub and amp rack. Nice and simple and doesn't take up any room. I admit that when I was looking in your trunk, I didn't even see the amp rack, lol. 

Good job!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Again, I really like the updated tune - your car is always such a pleasure. I need to make the drive to the Eastern side of the state and just spend some time going through a large group of music - enjoying the sound quality of this set up. I would encourage anyone who has the chance to hear this car to make the effort - you will be rewarded.


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

Agree. A very nice sounding car. Makes it more impressive to me when I consider how little equipment it took. Implementation and tuning are key.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks to all for the kind words and positive feedback. I appreciate it when other people like what I have done with the install and tune. 
I LOVE music and that's why I build car stereo systems and spend WAY more time than I probably should getting them to sound the way I want them to.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I thoroughly enjoyed the vocal and percussion in your setup as well. Hate to admit that when I first started listening, the bass seemed a tad bit subdued, but then with a tad bit more volume, ooooooohhhhhh yeah. She was there. Guess I wasn't used to hearing a wonderfully blended setup like yours, and it was magical for sure. Everything sounded so natural, and was a real pleasure. 

Thank you sir for the experience!


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Kendall, I know I didn't really get to talk to you much the other day, but your car certainly does sound outstanding from both driver and passenger side. 



> the bass seemed a tad bit subdued, but then with a tad bit more volume, ooooooohhhhhh yeah. She was there.


Also, this ^ 

I look forward to listening to it again at the next meet!


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Notloudenuf said:


> Probably my inexperience. My seat is all the way back too. My left hip was almost even with the left rear speaker. The speakers were Type-S Alpine coaxs and they surely don't have the same tonal sound as my front speakers. I was just never satisfied. Maybe you can ride to NC and I can hear 1 that does it right. :blush:


Ha, if I ever get it changed. Have this problem with the subs pulling back at high output but will go significantly louder if I crank up the level. Not sure why yet. But I did put the TA back on and set it by ear, cut the rears back a little more. Stage is better but I can't get it closer to what the other comps did far as response. Pretty good for a daily car so happy until I can do the doors again. Other things really have me busy now I'd much rather work on the car. Some stuff in the trunk now is skewing the subs have to get that out of there lol keep forgetting.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Salami said:


> Agree. A very nice sounding car. Makes it more impressive to me when I consider how little equipment it took. Implementation and tuning are key.


I have to keep it simple. My patience sometimes runs a little thin. :blush:



chithead said:


> I thoroughly enjoyed the vocal and percussion in your setup as well. Hate to admit that when I first started listening, the bass seemed a tad bit subdued, but then with a tad bit more volume, ooooooohhhhhh yeah. She was there. Guess I wasn't used to hearing a wonderfully blended setup like yours, and it was magical for sure. Everything sounded so natural, and was a real pleasure.
> 
> Thank you sir for the experience!


I do have less bass than most people are used to hearing. I do have a little more if you hit the volume button and get to the Sub Level control on the 9887 



millerlyte said:


> Kendall, I know I didn't really get to talk to you much the other day, but your car certainly does sound outstanding from both driver and passenger side.
> 
> I look forward to listening to it again at the next meet!


Thanks!  I wish I had sat in there with you to hear your feedback first hand. Maybe next time. Looking forward to seeing you and Grayson again.



sqshoestring said:


> Ha, if I ever get it changed. Have this problem with the subs pulling back at high output but will go significantly louder if I crank up the level. Not sure why yet. But I did put the TA back on and set it by ear, cut the rears back a little more. Stage is better but I can't get it closer to what the other comps did far as response. Pretty good for a daily car so happy until I can do the doors again. Other things really have me busy now I'd much rather work on the car. Some stuff in the trunk now is skewing the subs have to get that out of there lol keep forgetting.


Try TA on your sub. Seems counterintuitive to delay a sub that sounds too far away already but it just might help. I forget do you have a Fusion?


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Notloudenuf said:


> I do have less bass than most people are used to hearing. I do have a little more if you hit the volume button and get to the Sub Level control on the 9887


I don't know that I would change a thing... it was pretty much perfect at the current setting.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Notloudenuf said:


> Try TA on your sub. Seems counterintuitive to delay a sub that sounds too far away already but it just might help. I forget do you have a Fusion?


I tried it all over, seems to make little difference. Contour, and the subs are in the rear seat which is actually very close to the right rear in distance. I think they are at 80Hz/12dB maybe 63Hz, but they are pretty flat so no peak at 80 and up. With the 880PRS it changes the TA while you are listening, can really hear it with the fronts and less so with rears. I did the rears with the fronts off. Tried the sub with just the fronts even, could not tell except it was off at extremely bad settings.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

No promises... but if I make the trip down to NC this Christmas I will surely look you up. Curious to hear this system.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

BowDown said:


> No promises... but if I make the trip down to NC this Christmas I will surely look you up. Curious to hear this system.


Only if you bring your Fusion and I can listen to it. :laugh:


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Notloudenuf said:


> Only if you bring your Fusion and I can listen to it. :laugh:


Ha. I would have my fusion with me. :hat:


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Amp 1 of 2 for future upgrade








This will double my power to all speakers.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Very nice - can't wait to hear your impressions!


----------



## Xandr (Jan 17, 2011)

You did great job till now, but there is a lot.
Are you going to deaden the car in the future, especialy front doors? You need to do new pods for midbass in the door to replace existing plastic porn in the doors.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Xandr said:


> You did great job till now, but there is a lot.
> Are you going to deaden the car in the future, especialy front doors? You need to do new pods for midbass in the door to replace existing plastic porn in the doors.


The front doors are deadened. See post #3


----------



## Xandr (Jan 17, 2011)

missed that string between photos, sorry


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Cliffs:
I am messing with widebanders, look at pics make suggestions.

Basically I have had the upgrade bug for about 5 months but I want to sink my money into the right place. I had purchased the two Diamond D5 amps but before I even wired them up I came to the realization that: 
1) They were HUGE and wouldn't fit my existing amp rack 
2) I didn't want to build a false floor or risk hanging these behemoths from my rear deck
3) I'm somewhat lazy when it comes to builds :blush:
How much difference was power going to make? Maybe big, maybe none but I decided to put that off for some time and flipped the D5s on Craigslist for a small profit.

I have been toying with the idea of substituting wideband drivers in place of my tweeters for a while...probably 2 years now. I have been watching mattyjman's build log(s) and have really been inspired even further to test. So with the help of my bud 'The A Train' I have been auditioning some Aura NS3s Aurasound NS3-193-4A 3" Extended Range * 4 ohm * Silver Cone: Madisound Speaker Store

Here are the speakers in their test "enclosures" - 3" PVC end caps. I used HDPE cutting boards for the baffles and everything is basically duct and blue painter's taped together.









The first place to try out was the kick panels...seen here
















This was 'ok' it's definitely different but I hear a bit of a rainbow effect. I will revisit this location again.

Other place was the dash








After a bit of crossover and some EQ taming this was really eye popping. The stage is up above the dash...all of it, not most of it like my existing system. The highs from the NS3s all but disappear when you go anywhere away from directly on-axis.
The angle shown had the best frequency response (BY EAR, I do not have access to an RTA) or 'sounded best' subjectively. I don't ever see me being able to cosmetically integrate the speakers in this position. So I decided to face the speakers towards each other which I think I can make work cosmetically. (No pic, you get the idea though I hope)
Facing each other lost some of the highs but the point of sound origin seemed to be about half way out on the hood.   I liked this A LOT. Voices seemed muffled however.

Cliffs:
I am still experimenting with placement and aiming. What advice does anyone have to help me move forward?


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Exciting stuff - great to see you finally experimenting with this. You have a high threshold you have to overcome.... to do this, it would have to be better than what you have... that is going to be a challenge because your system has sounded so good for so long. 

Car audio = compromise (of course!).... so aesthetics or absolute best sound? Many have had good sound with them facing each other. Would this requier more processing power?


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I bet I know where those NS3's came from 

Good choice of driver. Is there a way to utilize more of a wedge shaped enclosure to get them closer to the pillars for a more on-axis aiming?


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

My car developed a scratchy noise in the right front midbass on the way to SBN last weekend. So today I narrowed it down to the RR channel on my Alpine MRV-F407. So I went to my dealer and picked up this.

























Wired it up on my amp rack (it fit because it's actually smaller than my Alpines) and WOW I really like this.

















The sound has much more authority now. Not just louder (because I doubled the power) but livelier than it was before. I had always been happy with my Alpine amps but I am ecstatic with this Arc amp.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm glad you discovered what the problem was and that it was an 'easy' fix. That Arc amp looks great in there, and I'm glad it gave the immediate improvement that you hoped for. Can't wait to hear the car in May!


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Ironic, I started having problems with my left midbass the night SBN ended. Haven't checked it out yet... hope it's as easy a fix as yours though. Classy lookin amp sir. Do you have any fan noise from it?


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

millerlyte said:


> Ironic, I started having problems with my left midbass the night SBN ended. Haven't checked it out yet... hope it's as easy a fix as yours though. Classy lookin amp sir. Do you have any fan noise from it?


Oh noes! I hope I didn't spread some sort of problem from my car to yours :dunce2:

I have not heard any noise from this amp's fan. However, the 757's fan is so loud it would drown out any that came from this amp.


----------



## Sleeves (Oct 22, 2010)

One of the things I like about the Arc KS and SE amps is that since the heatsink is actually at the bottom of the amp they appear to cool even more efficiently upside down (like in your install)!

Glad you like it, I have a 300.2 for you if you decide the 757 has past it's prime


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Sleeves said:


> Glad you like it, I have a 300.2 for you if you decide the 757 has past it's prime


That's the plan. The only thing needed is a little time.

Spent some time tonight on tuning....I have a looooonnngggg way to go.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Sleeves said:


> One of the things I like about the Arc KS and SE amps is that since the heatsink is actually at the bottom of the amp they appear to cool even more efficiently upside down (like in your install)!
> 
> Glad you like it, I have a 300.2 for you if you decide the 757 has past it's prime


The 300.2 was installed yesterday. These Arcs are MUCH stronger than the Alpine's were. Hopefully I can get everything dialed in before Saturday.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Fantastic! I'm already standing in line (in my head) to hear it.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Updates with new speakers?


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

strakele said:


> Updates with new speakers?


The new midbass speakers are installed. I kept the same tweeters. The tune major league sucks now. I have kept all the same settings and just can't get inspired to do anything to it. The EQ seems ok but the crossover settings need lots of work. I have spent a lot of time on TA but the sound just WILL NOT come from the center of the car. It's either in front of the driver or very diffuse 'towards' the center but not 'in' the center.....does that make sense?

I have some ideas I want to try but the heat is really keeping me from doing anything to it. I'll probably make all my changes the day AFTER we have another meet.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Notloudenuf said:


> The new midbass speakers are installed.
> 
> *Pics or didn't happen.*
> 
> ...


:bigcry: :bigcry: :bigcry: :bigcry: :bigcry: :bigcry:

Suck it up, you're not that old yet! Get out there and do it. The more your work makes you sweat the more accomplished you feel at the end of the day. Do eet.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

If you want to give my settings a try if can post them. Can your tweets reach low? 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy III S via tapatalk 2.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

millerlyte said:


> :bigcry: :bigcry: :bigcry: :bigcry: :bigcry: :bigcry:
> 
> Suck it up, you're not that old yet! Get out there and do it. The more your work makes you sweat the more accomplished you feel at the end of the day. Do eet.


You're one to talk...


Anyway, certainly would like to see a couple quick pics of the new speakers!


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

millerlyte said:


> :bigcry: :bigcry: :bigcry: :bigcry: :bigcry: :bigcry:
> 
> Suck it up, you're not that old yet! Get out there and do it. The more your work makes you sweat the more accomplished you feel at the end of the day. Do eet.


I totally need this from time to time. I'm my own worst enemy.



BowDown said:


> If you want to give my settings a try if can post them. Can your tweets reach low?


I'll give your settings a try. Thx My tweets don't go much lower than 2.5K without noticeable distortion.



strakele said:


> Anyway, certainly would like to see a couple quick pics of the new speakers!


Not much to look at here.








I wasn't exactly happy with this orientation of the tabs. They seem upside down. Bending them makes me nervous because metal weakens the more you bend it and will eventually break. I ended up soldering the connection (duh) but I feel like this is an area for improvement. This is the only one I have on my laptop. This is the sellers pictures
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum.../126435-fs-audible-physics-6-5pp-drivers.html


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Mine came directly from Mark oriented the same way, but the terminals were bent out straight, not angled up like that, so I'd guess it's ok. I'm sure he can offer some guidance. That does seem kinda weird.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

That sucks you had to solder them on. Hope you're skilled with a solder sucker if/when it comes time to sell.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Notloudenuf said:


> I totally need this from time to time. I'm my own worst enemy.
> 
> I'll give your settings a try. Thx My tweets don't go much lower than 2.5K without noticeable distortion.


Just going to jump in here uninvited......Kendal's car has consistently been one of the very best sounding cars I have heard - he is being very modest here IMO. I believe he is a genius with the 9887 - getting the very best sound out of a HU with fairly basic EQ, xover, TA settings. But, it is very cool that he is open to receiving other's settings for a try.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

strakele said:


> Mine came directly from Mark oriented the same way, but the terminals were bent out straight, not angled up like that, so I'd guess it's ok. I'm sure he can offer some guidance. That does seem kinda weird.


There are XR 6.5M series mids for sale on here that look the same way so I'm guessing they were all built like that too. Looking around at other manufacturers on Madisound etc. the tabs face the magnet. No big deal for this but just seems easier IMO to point them in the opposite direction as in the picture. This would keep the tab out of the mounting flange and avoid shorting wires to your door panel.



millerlyte said:


> That sucks you had to solder them on. Hope you're skilled with a solder sucker if/when it comes time to sell.


You know I have no skillz :laugh:



bertholomey said:


> Just going to jump in here uninvited......Kendal's car has consistently been one of the very best sounding cars I have heard - he is being very modest here IMO. I believe he is a genius with the 9887 - getting the very best sound out of a HU with fairly basic EQ, xover, TA settings. But, it is very cool that he is open to receiving other's settings for a try.


It's cool brah, come on in. You are too kind. I'm gonna say luck has lots to do with it and sitting in the car with headphones to judge tonality then taking them off to make the car speakers sound the same. 
I need all the help I can get. :blush:


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

With all the kudos you get from guys with VERY good ears, why the change?


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

slade1274 said:


> With all the kudos you get from guys with VERY good ears, why the change?


I just wanted to get that extra 5%. All the AP cars I have heard sound excellent so I wanted to try out these mids.

This had a little to do with it too.








No effect to sound.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

You guys are really making me want to pick up some AP speakers now...I haven't started the build yet, so now'd be the time. Guess I'll have to give him a call in early August when I have some money again. LOL

I really like the way the KS amps sound, too. Even tho class G/H amps are essentialy a modified class D (per the guy who does our ARC training) they sound fantastic. It's a noticeable difference. We've swapped them in to cars with a few other amps, and the sound is just so much more dynamic with power to spare. The 300.2 is a monster when bridged.

It's kind of a shame so many manufacturers don't really make class AB anymore. But these are right up there. I'd run them if I didn't have my trio of Sony Mobile ES amps.

Jay


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

JayinMI said:


> I really like the way the KS amps sound, too. Even tho class G/H amps are essentially a modified class D (per the guy who does our ARC training) they sound fantastic. It's a noticeable difference. We've swapped them in to cars with a few other amps, and the sound is just so much more dynamic with power to spare. The 300.2 is a monster when bridged.
> 
> Jay


I agree with you on the KS amps. If you notice I had Alpine class A/B for years and THOUGHT I loved those amps until I installed the Arcs. The sound is exactly as you describe MUCH more dynamic and you can tell that the amps are not the limiting factor when you are pushing your system hard.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

One of my new mids has a pretty serious rattle in it. Not sure what's up with it. I'll have to pull the door panel tomorrow night.

Update:
The voicecoil is rubbing.  Not sure what to do. I have the working Poly in 1 door and an old Diamond in the other right now. I like the Diamond mid better comparing them against each other.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Well the polys did not work out quite the way I wanted them too. The diamonds are back in and the doors all back together.

Taking a break from "upgrading" my system for a few weeks/months. I plan to focus on tuning to get what I was after with this system and then maybe this fall after listening to many other systems look into something new.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Sorry to hear about those drivers, I know how excited you were to try them out


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

We are currently at this level.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

I have not done a thing to my system since last year. Really need to do something this summer, like big mids in front.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

This is the end of the Minimalist Milan build log. It has been a fun ride and well worth the time and effort. I have learned so much by "building" this car and talking and listening to all of you out there who had a part in making this happen.

The Milan is currently up for sale. I have not driven it in quite a long time and can no longer justify letting it sit in my side yard. The gear will be pulled out unless a serious local buyer comes along and has to have it. It will all be going back to stock and the gear will be going into my closet for my next build in whatever car whenever that will be.

Thanks to all of you that followed along and thanks for all the kind words from the people who have listened to it over these last 4 years.

Until next time;
-Notloudenuf


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Bittersweet.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I have spent many enjoyable minutes listening in this car - sad to see it go. Love to see that gear go in the Escape


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Its a shame that the car has to go. I have sampled it out and it was a nice sweet sounding setup. Well, I guess until the next project.

Black Rain


----------

